# Photo Tourny: Speed



## Kornowski

Speed: Looking for a picture that gives the impression of speed.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Geoff

http://www.photosbygeoff.com/photos/571159992_kFVPt-XL.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

http://pic.leech.it/i/44f18/a80b2083img1452.jpg


----------



## Respital

Finally i have something to enter in one of these tourney's. 

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/2901/dsc0376z.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1322469 said:
			
		

> http://www.photosbygeoff.com/photos/571159992_kFVPt-XL.jpg



I don't know, to me, that doesn't really suggest speed. It's more of just a long exposure shot.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Guess I might as well enter. 






http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs45/f/2009/081/d/d/Motion_by_jordannb.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Noooo!!! My website is down right now!! lol


----------



## ScOuT

When it rains in Afghanistan....roads wash away. That's a 13,000 pound M1151 going airborne at about 40mph


----------



## Ramodkk

> 13,000



Woah, never knew they were that heavy, lol awesome!


----------



## ScOuT

Ramomar said:


> Woah, never knew they were that heavy, lol awesome!



http://www.amgeneral.com/vehicles/hmmwv/expanded-capacity/details/m1151-with-ac

This is a stripped one with a curb weight of 7,500lbs and a gross weight of 11,500lbs. (Include armored doors...480lbs a piece, armored glass...about 200lbs per section...it's about 4 inches thick, ammo, guns, armored top, armored gun turret, radios, ect...) 13,000lbs might be a low estimate of what they weigh


----------



## MBGraphics

My website got back up just in time
http://www.m-b-photos.com/photos/436518639_s4Lqo-O.jpg


----------



## aviation_man

I see what someone does in their spare time^^^lol


----------



## MBGraphics

Lol, not anymore. I haven't raced R/C cars for a couple years now. Once I got my first DSLR and I got obsessed with photography I dropped the cars lol


----------



## aviation_man

lol but it's a nice pic, anyway.l


----------



## Ramodkk

That's an awesome shot Mike


----------



## MBGraphics

Thank you both


----------



## mac550

i so want one of these


----------



## Calibretto

>.>

It has to be a photo that you took yourself....


----------



## speedyink

I get a sense of speed from this picture, if it fails to reach the majority let me know and i'll change it.

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs22/i/2007/338/1/3/Pidgeon_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

S'all good, Sean!


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> S'all good, Sean!



:good:

I keep staring at it...it's weird how pigeons walk...I hear they keep their head still while they walk because their eyes blur during movement, lol


----------



## vroom_skies

In the same boat as Speedy, will this work for you Korn.
It was taken while we were going 30 mph or so.


----------



## vroom_skies

Lets bring this up


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> I don't know, to me, that doesn't really suggest speed. It's more of just a long exposure shot.


Hmmm, but it shows cars speeding along the highway.  It's your call, I don't have anything else so if you don't think it fits then feel free not to post it.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, it would show cars speeding along if the exposure wasn't so long, I'll let it in though.


----------



## WeatherMan

Can I enter? I actually have pic for this one! Somewhere...... 


Are the shots allowed to be edited or just stock ?


EDIT: Actually NVM, I deleted it when I reformated!


----------



## aviation_man

Does this suggest speed? It's up to you.


----------



## Kornowski

Sure man, I'll leave it up to people's discretion, if they think it represents speed, then go for it.


----------



## MBGraphics

The poll is up now courtesy of Bob :
http://www.computerforum.com/160181-photo-tourney-voting-speed.html


----------

